# % of Power Sand to add to Amazonia?



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

I am starting up a new tank and looking to eliminate many past issues. I have settled on using Aqua Soil-Amazonia (for the first time). I have been reading that Power Sand is an important addition to this set up. I know that you can purchase it mixed into Aqua Soil for a bit extra money, but I will be purchasing my Amazonia from my LFS to save on shipping. I cannot find any info on what percentages I should use with mixing these two. I also am seeing many setups that layer instead of mixing the two. 

Any advice or suggestions for substrate setup?
Thanks!


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Bump for the same question...


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

You aren't supposed to mix them. You want a bottom layer of powersand under aquasoil so that the powersand houses bacteria and helps with water circulation through the substrate (it adds a little bit of fertilizer, too)

You don't need it, but it is nice to have. I am definantly glad I bought it!

Book of ADA says:

Tank size:
60x30x36 - 2 liters PS, 9 liters AS
75x45x45 - 4 liters PS, 18 liters AS
90x45x45n- 6 liters PS, 24 liters AS
120x45x45 - 8 liters PS, 36 liters AS
180x60x60 - 18 liters PS, 81 liters AS

Small PS if for tanks 40 cm or below in height
Medium is for 40- 60 cm in height
Large is for over 60 cm in height

Hope that helps!


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

Excellent, that definitely helps. Thanks!


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

I found that chart last night, and completly forgot to post it. Now if Amazonia would come back in stock. All they have is Amazonia 2 currently.


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

I am lucky enough to have a LFS that has Amazonia in stock. Or at least they said they did last time we spoke, hope they didn't overlook a "2" after that...


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

FWIW, in the U.S. The consensus is that Amazonia is what you want, and Amazonia 2 (for alkaline water) has a reputation for degrading quickly/discoloring water. ADA replaced it with "new" amazon that isn't supposed to do that.


----------

